# Debbie Bliss - child's knitted cardigan - free pattern



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Pretty cardigan - hope you like this

http://www.deramores.com/debbie-bliss-jacket-pattern?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter_510_teddy


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is so cute ~ thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Oooh very sweet - have downloaded thank you for sharing


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Love it. Thank you.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

That is so cute--can't wait to make it--and I don't have any little ones around!


----------



## Moira Livingstone (Dec 30, 2012)

PAJulian said:


> Pretty cardigan - hope you like this
> 
> http://www.deramores.com/debbie-bliss-jacket-pattern?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter_510_teddy


Thanks for sharing. I nearly bought this pattern last week.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Moira Livingstone said:


> Thanks for sharing. I nearly bought this pattern last week.


Glad to helped you save some pennies.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks so much. This is the pattern I've been waiting for to make for a very special baby.


----------



## Poodlemom2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. This is going to stretch my knitting ability.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

How cute s that. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lollismum (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for this. Perhaps my next project!?!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is adorable and looks like fun to make. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

Thankful for sharing. Love the pic posted so that I know I will like the link. I have downloaded the pattern and hope to knit it .


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Really cute! Saving it for when there is a baby to knit for. Thanks for posting!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

That is really cute. Do you think it's too "girly" for a boy?


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Izziebear said:


> That is really cute. Do you think it's too "girly" for a boy?


I think it would look lovely on either a boy or a girl. Choice of wool and buttons and also there are other figures you could use instead of the bear. I definitely think it unisex. How about little minions for a boy?


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

PAJulian said:


> Pretty cardigan - hope you like this
> 
> http://www.deramores.com/debbie-bliss-jacket-pattern?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter_510_teddy


beautiful - thank you! just need a grand daughter to knit it for, but for now, it's safe in my pattern bank!


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

You ladies are obviously far better knitters than I am, I see cable and freeze. it is beautiful though.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting this gorgeous pattern. I, too, have saved it.


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

Amysue said:


> You ladies are obviously far better knitters than I am, I see cable and freeze. it is beautiful though.


Oh no, you mustn't freeze! I swear to you cabling is so easy, just pick up some leftover wool, cast on and follow one of the hundreds of tutorials online (on here too no doubt) and give it a go.

Start with a simple single twist pattern, practice how you make the stiches switch left or right and once you've got the hang of that dive right in - everything else is a variation on a theme!

At best I'm an intermediate knitter and I absolutely love to knit cables! Good luck - be brave, dont hesitate to drop by with any questions if we can help you with it, and let us know how you get along!


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I bought this pattern a few months ago off eBay. I paid £2.99 for it which I didn't object to until it arrived and I found it was a photocopy of the original pattern, not the original as I thought. It's a definite girly cardigan. I managed to get some teddy bear face buttons in brown as well.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Amysue said:


> You ladies are obviously far better knitters than I am, I see cable and freeze. it is beautiful though.


I used to be like that - but then on thinking about it - all you are doing is putting a few stitches aside on a little needle while you knit the next ones in the row and then reintroducing the kept stitches further along. Hence the lovely twist.

To get the cable to twist to the Right - you save stitches at the back of your knitting
and to get the cable to twist to the Left - you hold the saved stitches in the front of your knitting

I was hoping this would be helpful - but maybe it sounds 'Irish' or 'Double dutch' or 'Awkward ozzie'
I'd best butt out.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

i have made this sweater and put pewter bear head buttons on it. my daughter just loves it.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've had some unpleasant experiences with Debi Bliss patterns..most notably blatant errors. I'm not sure if this is a problem with her publisher or her. Always search for "errata" on her patterns.

I have several of her books and have had to print out many pages of errata for each of them.

I'm an experienced knitter and have found that most of the errors are simple typos but a less experienced knitter could find them very confounding. Her designs are well thought out..the patterns are a different matter though. I quit buying her books because I grew weary of the errors. I wouldn't even dream of subscribing to her magazine..my life is stressful enough.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I've had some unpleasant experiences with Debi Bliss patterns..most notably blatant errors. I'm not sure if this is a problem with her publisher or her. Always search for "errata" on her patterns.
> 
> I have several of her books and have had to print out many pages of errata for each of them.
> 
> I'm an experienced knitter and have found that most of the errors are simple typos but a less experienced knitter could find them very confounding. Her designs are well thought out..the patterns are a different matter though. I quit buying her books because I grew weary of the errors. I wouldn't even dream of subscribing to her magazine..my life is stressful enough.


I had a book of Debbie Bliss teddy bear patterns. I didn't notice any errors, but they were the most complicated patterns I've ever done. Color change every row, so you couldn't carry the yarn, etc. They were really cute, though.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I always search for errata on her patterns and for her books. What may not seem "glaring are the habitual simple errors in her patterns that may "styme" move novice knitters. There are also poor reviews of her yarns as to quality. IN the long run SHE and she alone has has a handle on "quality control" and she isn't handling it all that well..hence I no longer purchase her books and will NOT purchase her yarns..there's better to be had for lower pricing.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> I bought this pattern a few months ago off eBay. I paid £2.99 for it which I didn't object to until it arrived and I found it was a photocopy of the original pattern, not the original as I thought. It's a definite girly cardigan. I managed to get some teddy bear face buttons in brown as well.


You should have put a complaint in with eBay Christine. They would have dealt with that for you no problem and you would have got your money back.


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

Nannyshirl and Flyssie,. Thank you so much for your words of encouragement,, one day I will have a go,,,,,,


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

PAJulian said:


> You should have put a complaint in with eBay Christine. They would have dealt with that for you no problem and you would have got your money back.


It was the first pattern that I bought off eBay and have been reluctant to do so since. It's not an easy pattern, when I saw it I thought it was going to be an aran weight cardigan but its not its 4ply.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

christine 47 said:


> It was the first pattern that I bought off eBay and have been reluctant to do so since.


I understand how you must feel. They should not be selling copies due to copyright. I am always surprised how they get away with it. We need to complain to stop them doing it.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The way to get ebay sellers to stop selling illegal photocopied patters is to not only complain to ebay but to also let the designer know this is going on.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing... I downloaded it for future use. I have the perfect bear buttons for it.


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

flyssie said:


> I used to be like that - but then on thinking about it - all you are doing is putting a few stitches aside on a little needle while you knit the next ones in the row and then reintroducing the kept stitches further along. Hence the lovely twist.
> 
> To get the cable to twist to the Right - you save stitches at the back of your knitting
> and to get the cable to twist to the Left - you hold the saved stitches in the front of your knitting
> ...


he he he - that made me chuckle! I tried to explain cable instructions to my friend in an online chat, reading it back it sounded double-dutch to me, its no wonder she didnt get it! No matter how you write it down, the instructions can seem unfathomable to the best of us - I learn best from seeing, so I recommended You Tube now it's her best friend, new cablers may find they learn much more easily by watching a demo too.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you for this great pattern. Hope there's no errors as Courier770 has pointed out.

To be honest, I'm finding many mistakes in patterns I've purchased from Sirdar and others. I've never found any errors in all our wonderful books of patterns printed here in OZ, or maybe I've been lucky.

Would hate to find too many errors, it spoils the experience when you have to sort mistakes that shouldn't be there!!

Leanna x


----------

